# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  long hair full cap wig for me?

## chriswalker

Quick history. Lucky me started thinning 16-18 bad. My 22 NW7. Wore system in college for about 2 years and nobody suspected it (pic here). Felt good about myself until bitch GF ratted me out. Eventually got rid of it. Lost more hair and now it's gone. Pretty much all skin for 10 years, or so.

NOW I'm flirting with a full cap and want long hair. Go figure.

Am I crazy for opening this can of worms again. The thought of going to work with a full head of hair and seeing friends has me excited and scared shitless at the same time.

All serious opinions welcome.

----------


## k9gatton

It's not crazy to want to improve our appearance.

Lots of people wear hair pieces. There's nothing wrong with it. 

I know people who do it at work, wear hairpieces sometimes, and then stop.

Nobody says anything bad about them. Nobody.

----------


## chriswalker

> It's not crazy to want to improve our appearance.
> 
> Lots of people wear hair pieces. There's nothing wrong with it. 
> 
> I know people who do it at work, wear hairpieces sometimes, and then stop.
> 
> Nobody says anything bad about them. Nobody.


 that's so cool. i'm trying to decide on density, color, style, etc. i had red/thick hair as a kid, but I gotta select something that's obviously age-appropriate for me now. if it doesn't look real, it's kind of pointless.  that said, i'm excited and scared shitless at the same time. 

few years ago we had a contractor at work who was as bald as me. when he came back a year later on a new contract he looked amazing with a full crop. some of the gals in my office said he looked hot. i guess that planted the idea with me.

----------


## abigailbrown

I'm looking for hair transplant before Halloween. I have Massive Hair loss problem. I have Already ordered costumes from HalloweenCostumes Promo Codes and my Hair loss is problematic and will be embarrassing Halloween.

----------

